# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Capiplus: ervaringen gevraagd!

## Agnes574

Haaruitval Vrouw/Man

Voor nieuwe haargroei bij vrouwelijk haarverlies en kaalheid. 
Capiplus Female is bestemd voor: 
- Haarverlies en erfelijke kaalheid (Alopecia Androgenetica) 
- Ter voorkoming van een kalende kruin en inhammen 
- Stimuleert nieuwe haargroei 
- balanceert de hormoonspiegel 
- voorkomt collageen verhardingHaaruitval Man

Voor nieuwe haargroei bij mannelijke haarverlies en kaalheid. 
Capiplus Male is bestemd voor: 
- Haarverlies en erfelijke kaalheid (Alopecia Androgenetica) 
- Ter voorkoming van een kalende kruin en inhammen 
- Stimuleert nieuwe haargroei 
- balanceert de hormoonspiegel 
- voorkomt collageen verharding 

Heeft iemand ervaring met Capiplus?
Laat het ons dan weten hier!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------

